# Gästepass



## perception (18. Mai 2012)

Noch nass vom Regen aus der Stadt kommend, wo wie überall sämtliche Diablo 3 Editionen ausverkauft sind, suche ich nach einem neten Mitmenschen der mir einen Gästepass erübrigt :-)!


----------

